# Approved Dog Food List



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Won't be up for long, so look now!

http://www.geocities.com/rottndobie/wholedogjournal.html 

If your food is not on there, look at the ingredients compared to their scale. They have a good reason, trust me.


----------



## Kengular (Feb 28, 2007)

Mine's on the list!! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## NismoBT (Mar 8, 2007)

link didnt seem to work for me, could be cus i am at work..???

mind posting up the list in the thread?


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link Cassie!


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

YAY my food is on the list! its a doberman site too can't go wrong with that


----------



## NismoBT (Mar 8, 2007)

NismoBT said:


> link didnt seem to work for me, could be cus i am at work..???
> 
> mind posting up the list in the thread?


guess, ill just have to check it out once i get home from work..


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Wonder why I dont see Solid Gold anywhere???


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Wonder why I dont see Solid Gold anywhere???


I was also wondering..


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess its not worthy??? Yet Royal Canin is?? Not that Royal is a bad food, but IMO its inferior to Solid Gold.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah I'm right there with you.. I'm looking through the criteria of the website right now to see if there's anything I missed about Solid Gold.

..or perhaps, as they mentioned - they just forgot? Seems unlikely though, since Solid Gold is more known than some of the brands posted.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess thats a good indication as to why one should research thouroughly ( prolly spelt that really wrong, im nervous now after being in the gramatical pet peeves thread lol) on what dog foods they are feeding and not just go by what one website sais.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> I guess thats a good indication as to why one should research thouroughly ( prolly spelt that really wrong, im nervous now after being in the gramatical pet peeves thread lol) on what dog foods they are feeding and not just go by what one website sais.


Very true.


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

HEY! I feed royal canin


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> Wonder why I dont see Solid Gold anywhere???



Solid Gold is on the list. Its listed as Hund n Flocken & Mmellenium. One of the canned formulas are also listed.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Solid Gold is on the list. Its listed as Hund n Flocken & Mmellenium. One of the canned formulas are also listed.


That's true.. but I was looking for Barking at the Moon in particular. I wonder why it isn't there o.o;


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Mine's there. Yaaaaaay! >^_^<


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My opinion of the site is...it sucks?  To it's second point it states, "we do not attempt to identify which ones are "best", because what's "best" for every dog is different." In other words, here's a list of foods that matches our criteria, but it means nothing. Ok, thanks?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I was looking for Wolf King, just sorta narrow mindedly I guess.


----------



## magaritas (Mar 7, 2007)

yes, I feed Royal Canin too and my chi's absolutely love it.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont have a problem with Royal, it just kinda baffled me that Solid Gold wasnt there, yet Royal was... IMO Solid Gold is a much better food.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Solid gold IS on there - the original adult lamb formula is called Hundenflocken. It's on there.

I think that this is a good list, but I wouldn't consider all the foods to be the same quality.

The foods listed range from the higher end of mid-grade, up to high end foods.

But all the foods listed ARE good foods and do more than just meet AAFCO standards.

Meghan


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I think there's one part where they say that just because it's not on the list doesn't mean it's terrible. Nutro Natural Choice isn't there either, but it doesn't fit their criteria.


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2007)

Science Diet is the dogfood for my pup and it says Its NOT approved. 

HUCCUM ???


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer this list for giving to people that are interested. 

__________________________
This is a dog food rating system created to help people find a quality food. This is not concrete but to be used as a guide. This was created by Fredalina of the GDR.


Giving Dry Dog Food a Grade: 
Start with a grade of 100: 

For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points 


For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points 

If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points 

If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewer’s rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points


If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points 

If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points 

If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points 

If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points

If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn’t allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points 

If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn’t allergic to beef), subtract 1 point

If it contains salt, subtract 1 point 

Extra Credit: 

If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points 


If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points 

If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points 

If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points 

If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points

If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points

If the food contains barley, add 2 points 

If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points 

If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point 

If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point 

For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "turkey" as 2 different sources), add 1 point


If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point



94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
<70 = F

Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+

Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F

Canidae / Score 112 A+

Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+

Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F

Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A

Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+

Natural Balance Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+

Hund-n-Flocken Adult Pet (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B

Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D

Innova Pet / Score 114 A+

Innova Evo / Score 114 A+

Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+

Merrick Grammy Pot Pie/ Score 118 A+

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B

Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F

ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+

Purina Beneful / Score 17 F

Purina Pet / Score 62 F

Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F

Royal Canin BullPet / Score 100 A+

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+

Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A

Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

To whoever asked, Science Diet is NOT a good food in general, but if it works for your dog, go for it.

Yeah, I had posted that one in someone's food thread (someone needed advice for their lab) but I thought this one was more straight forward (people could debate forever over which foods are better and this one doesn't rate, just "approves").


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Meghan&Pedro said:


> Solid gold IS on there - the original adult lamb formula is called Hundenflocken. It's on there.
> 
> 
> But all the foods listed ARE good foods and do more than just meet AAFCO standards.
> ...


I was narrow mindedly looking for Wolf King in particular, but you are right, they are there just not that "line"

AAFCO means nothing IMO, I could crap on a stick and it would probly meet or exceed their standard


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> I
> 
> AAFCO means nothing IMO, I could crap on a stick and it would probly meet or exceed their standard


  Now that's funny, and probably true...


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

That's why I say the foods on that list do MORE than just meeting AAFCO standards.

I wish people would read my posts more carefully.

AAFCO doesn't approve foods that won't sustain a dog. It does mean SOMETHING to see this stamp on pet foods. Not a lot, but something.

I would rather see a dog eat Pedigree or Purina than eat a poorly balanced and poorly supplemented home cooked diet (which I see a lot of my clients trying to do!) because at least you know that they won't become deficient in the more important vitamin and minerals.


----------



## my4boys (Mar 12, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> AAFCO means nothing IMO, I could crap on a stick and it would probly meet or exceed their standard



That is so funny and exactly how I feel about them too


----------

